# What Exactly do I have here, They look 1950's



## spark999 (Dec 15, 2015)

I know nothing about model trains but I really enjoy anything that is Antique or Vintage and I Really enjoy learning about new things. I would guess that these are late 40's early 50's. One says Tenshodo on bottom and the other almost looks hand built. I am just guessing from my experience with different vintage items so I wouldnt be surprised if I was way off.
PLEASE HELP! Here are some pictures and I can produce more if needed I will do everything needed to figure these out.

Mod Edit: Inserted Video Links.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Couldn't tell for certain but you have likely HO but could be S
gauge locomotives. The brass ones could have some value 
since it is considered a collectible. The brass seems to be
discolored in spots. Couldn't tell, is the black loco also brass
under that paint?

I would suggest that you take them to any good hobby shops
in your area and get an opinion from them. They would
also likely to have the DC power for the HO or AC power
for S so they could be tested.

Possibly some of our members will recognize the particular
locomotives that you have and post an opinion.

Did you get any other cars, track or power supplies with
these locos?

Don


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I belive the black one is made by Bowser. That is an 0-8-0 switcher. The other is made by Tenshodo, a company that makes high quality brass models. Very desirable. It is a model of a 4-4-2 Atlantic. This should have a tender with it. 

Both are nice finds but the brass is where the value is in the two even missing its tender.

These are HO and run on DC. If they have been sitting they may need a good cleaning to get going well.


----------



## spark999 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Brass cars they are all brass*

These are all some kind of metal even the tow car. If I were to trade them or sell them what kind of value would you put on each one?


----------



## spark999 (Dec 15, 2015)

*The black one is also brass*

Its brass or some kind of metal. They are all fairly heavy for being tiny


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

spark999 said:


> These are all some kind of metal even the tow car. If I were to trade them or sell them what kind of value would you put on each one?


Somethings effect the value. First if they are running smoothly or not. If they are not then they will need to be cleaned and the value is lower. The brass one is missing the tender and this lowers its value. This said I would look on EBay for sold listings of similar items. Do not use ones that are selling or currently selling buy it now prices as they have not actually been sold, value is what they got for it not what they think they will get. 

I would think the Bowser is ~$40 running well. As for the brass that is not my market.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Brass is a specialist market in itself. As tkruger says stick them on ebay and see what they fetch. Don't expect to retire on the proceeds .


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You may be able to test run your locos using a typical 9 volt
battery. Unless the track power pickup was totally or partially
from the missing tender, you should be able to run them by
touching the one wire to wheels on the left, the other to wheels
on the right. If it was from the tender you should see a jack
in the cab where a wire was plugged in, there may be two. If one,
that jack and the metal draw bar would be the circuit to test.

The black loco may have power from the tender and the
loco wheels. You would have to touch the tender wheels
on the left and the loco wheels on the right, if nothing
reverse. Or the tender could pickup from both rails
so you would touch the left trucks and the right trucks.

You won't damage anything using the 9 v battery so try
everything. 

Don


----------

